# Some new pics of my discus



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

Alex Piwowarski Red Turks. 3.5- 4.25 inch TL had them for about a month and they have grown lots. they are only 4 months old and this big already


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

last one is an ALbino royal blue just an fyi


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Your doing a good job! I guess your turks are bigger than mine


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some pretty impressive growth for these young ones, whats their diet like or consist of ? I am sure a lot of water changes play into the mix here as well! Good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

ya 75% daily WC feed them 8 times a day. thankfully my aunt is retired and doesnt mind feeding them numerous times a day!. got em on beefheart mix and FDBW and FBW
hopefully i can get a few jumbos!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Lookin' real good, Man. Keep it up - you'll get some great-looking discus out of that bunch !
Just love that Albino Royal Blue.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thx paul. i got 5 of those albinos royals. trying to get them bigger before i try and breed em


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

anyone else currently growing out some young ones???


----------



## EricD (May 3, 2012)

They look OK


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

EricD said:


> They look OK


only ok? lets see your discus


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great to me. Those Piwow's are taking on a beautiful shape. I look forward to seeing them as the pattern fills in over the coming months. Thanks for sharing these photos.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

FishFreaks said:


> only ok? lets see your discus


lol no need to get offensive, you posted pictures. everyone has opinions.

my opinion is that the colours on the juvies havent popped yet, but the albino looks great imo.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thanks rick. ya they are getting a nice shape.


Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> They look great to me. Those Piwow's are taking on a beautiful shape. I look forward to seeing them as the pattern fills in over the coming months. Thanks for sharing these photos.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

not offended at all, if i was hed know it. just was wondering what his discus look like if these are merely ok


BaoBeiZhu said:


> lol no need to get offensive, you posted pictures. everyone has opinions.
> 
> my opinion is that the colours on the juvies havent popped yet, but the albino looks great imo.


----------

